# Working under a homeowner permit? GA



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

In VA, you could do it, but I think it's a problem. I don't agree with it. It was designed that a homeowner that is comfortable doing electrical work could pull his own permit and do the work,,,,but What is ACTUALLY happening is the HOUSEFLIPPERS buy homes, pull permits, hire a bunch of FLUNKIES to do the tradework, fail inspection several times, sell the house and someone has to live with junk the rest of their life,, I understand the law for homeowners,,,but it should not apply to houseflippers,,,and you should not do work on your own until you're trade licensed, insured, and business licensed.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

All_amped_up said:


> I need to ask anyone in GA, can you do work under the homeowner permit?
> I have a friend who is now a widow, so she's tight with $$. Her husband started a 2 car garage with a studio apt. upstairs. She need's it wired and I offered to do it cheap as a favor, however the inspector told her I HAD to be licensed. I am scheduled for the test in Fall, but that ain't helping her now
> Whats the rule on that????


The inspector is right. 

I hope you pass, in NC only a 1/3 of who take the test, pass it the first time.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

In Georgia, the homeowner could pull the permit and you could assist, but the homeowner must be doing the work.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

In Toronto you can pull a permit on your own house.
Anywhere else requires an electrical contractors license.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Have her pull the permit and you do the work. I highly doubt the inspector is going to be hanging around all day to make sure she is doing it all. Why can't you help anyway?


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> In VA, you could do it, but I think it's a problem. I don't agree with it. It was designed that a homeowner that is comfortable doing electrical work could pull his own permit and do the work,,,,but What is ACTUALLY happening is the HOUSEFLIPPERS buy homes, pull permits, hire a bunch of FLUNKIES to do the tradework, fail inspection several times, sell the house and someone has to live with junk the rest of their life,, I understand the law for homeowners,,,but it should not apply to houseflippers,,,and you should not do work on your own until you're trade licensed, insured, and business licensed.


Here in KY, to use the homeowner permit you have to prove you live or are going to live there. Our inspectoe gets all tore up when he catches people wiring rental property under the home owners exemption.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

lectricboy said:


> Here in KY, to use the homeowner permit you have to prove you live or are going to live there. Our inspectoe gets all tore up when he catches people wiring rental property under the home owners exemption.


That's good, I think every state should do more to combat this, and a simple way to do it would be,,,,if a homeowner pulls his own permit for his house, he then, should not be allowed to sell the house for 2-3 years. That would put an end to these houseflippers hiring illegals to do work cheap and many times wrong.:thumbsup:


----------

